# 1,600,000 HHA points with fairy tale theme



## ros3quartz (Jan 11, 2014)

I am sorry to be an annoying boasting person but I got 1,600,000 HHA points today! And I just wanted to tell someone that who it actually means something too! I have been removing things for a few days to get over a million and it doubled over night. I still think it looks better the way I had it before. Here are pictures of it room by room... http://www.tumblr.com/blog/violet-town

Incidentally, what is the highest score anyone has seen? I'd love to see a 2,000,000 house!


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 11, 2014)

I didn't know one could get that much.

Do you have your Dream Address up to date?


----------



## ceribells (Jan 12, 2014)

My highest HHA score was 1,799,000 with the fairytale theme challenge. I was only doing it to get the golden exteriors, and I thought my house looked a mess as it was, so its changed a lot since. I'm sure you could get over 2mil, but there aren't any rewards past 1.1mil.

I'll upload a screenshot of Lyle telling me my score when I'm not on a tablet c:


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll totally copy your design if you don't mind. No matter what I do my score remains worthless. Not saying anything bad about you, but I think the dumber it looks the better points you get. I just want to achieve the goal then forget about it. Grats btw!!!!


----------



## ceribells (Jan 12, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> I'll totally copy your design if you don't mind. No matter what I do my score remains worthless. Not saying anything bad about you, but I think the dumber it looks the better points you get. I just want to achieve the goal then forget about it. Grats btw!!!!


This helps a lot, a lot, a lot:

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/hha-theme-challenges/

It took me weeks to get enough/the right furniture and the right exteriors (that's the bulk of your points). I'm not sure who you're congratulating, but thanks anyway. X3


----------



## Hype (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats on reaching that! Maybe one of these days I'll rearrange my house so I can get a higher score. :x


----------



## oklahomajones (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow, your house is gorgeous, man! I'm envious. Love that first room. Congrats!!
I won't copy your success, but it definitely inspired me! 'v'


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2014)

My highest was 1,318,000 doing the Rustic Theme


----------



## ros3quartz (Jan 12, 2014)

Cool! Do it! I agree that I think houses don't necessarily look that good with the highest HHA scores! I have re-added all my fun stuff back in and it is down to 1,250,000 this morning. I want to see some pictures of your house with that score! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey! I am going to update today, my last update was a couple of weeks ago. Thanks for replying!


----------



## jolokia (Jan 12, 2014)

Must take some creative ingenuity to get a house that earns a high HHA score _and_ looks nice. I used quirky for my theme initially since I've got all the shanty exteriors and am rather fond of my spooky series main room, but getting the points for the gold exteriors was a matter of just throwing piles of gyroids and bizarre misc crap (drip pail, moai head, trash can) around. Of course it looked terrible but Lyle adored it. If you fill a room to full capacity with ONLY theme-appropriate items, you get crazy scores. I had 1.6mil with only two rooms set up.

I like the way my house looks now, but it's not worth anything for HHA because I've got stuff like pics of former villagers ruining the score of the rooms that do have quirky sets, and the other rooms aren't using quirky furniture at all.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

wow O_O maybe i should upgrade my house now haha. 

never got over a mill i think lol


----------



## emre3 (Jan 12, 2014)

I got 1.111.000 points just today!


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats! I've never even tried the theme challenges yet, they seem annoying.


----------



## pika62221 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd actually like to see someone post 2 million, because I can't quite break it with my "rich" character's Fairytale themed house. He's close, like 1.85 million, so I'm not sure what final 0.15 million I need left to do it, since duplicate items don't count... :/


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 10, 2014)

Duplicate items do count.  One of my very first trades here was a duplicate (this was literally last year when I didn't know what it was) and this player came over, gave me a BUTTLOAD of stuff and then said it would be easier for him if I just ended the multiplayer session.  I didn't get why at the time but he said later it was so he could duplicate items.  Anyway, I use these items in my house for decoration and I'm getting okayish marks.  Like 200,000 atm I think?  My top floor is a mess though.


----------



## SoSu (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrats! Brag away!! Heading over to look now


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow and I thought 70,000 was alot...


----------



## lazuli (Nov 11, 2014)

i got the gold HHA badge for havin the princess series in one room and egg in another. and some other things but I REMEMBER THOSE TWO.


----------



## Eline (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats! That is amazing. I've never seen a score like that before. I looked at the pictures on your tumblr, and it looks beautiful! My house is still a big big mess with all kinds of random stuff in there. I'm totally gonna have score like that someday :3


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow! Congrats! I think I cheated to get the gold exterior items. I had the harmonious theme and I just filled 4-5 rooms with the exotic furniture set. lol


----------

